

Without Christianity, What Year Would It Be? - msarmento
http://www.psmag.com/books-and-culture/the-year-would-be-that-of-1-million-years-past-our-lord-spaghetti-monsters-bday

======
aap_
Ab urbe condita wasn't really that widespread as far as I know. The Romans
named their years after the consuls of that year.

------
beyondcompute
Year of Reason

